# "Favorite vegetable" thread



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 2, 2022)

This thread is like the favorite fruit thread, but for vegetables.

Mine is potatoes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2022)

Lettuce, because it goes great with so many things like sandwiches, soups, and of course salads. It also has a rich crunch to it that I love.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

Tomatoes
Carrots
Cucumbers
Lettuce
Kale


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

Kale is pretty high tier, but I am also a big broccoli fan.


----------



## лОРИк (Jun 2, 2022)

tomatoes, cucumber.
Delicious with boiled potatoes


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2022)

Aubergine, tomato, potato, chickpea, courgette, peppers, asparagus

'Mediterranean' vegetables.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Kale is pretty high tier, but I am also a big broccoli fan.
> 
> View attachment 132964


Oh noo I forgot about broccolli


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2022)

Imagine your 5 year old self dying at your adult form confesses they love broccoli.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 3, 2022)

1. Potatoes
2. Corn
3. Asparagus
Honorable mention: Peas


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine your 5 year old self dying at your adult form confesses they love broccoli.


I loved broccolli when I was 5 too.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 12, 2022)

I like spaghetti squash, eggplant, brussels sprouts, asparagus and chickpeas.


----------

